# Some good sci-fi novells with Anthropomorphic characters.



## Arcadium (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, i haven't picked up a good Novel in a long time, and i wanted to know any well written Sci-Fi stories, but with the addition of some Anthro?

Anything at all will help.


----------



## Shouden (Apr 1, 2009)

Gordon Dickenson has the "George and the Dragon" series that are good. and there was one novel I read a while ago about dolphins that was very sci-fi, but I can't remember the name.


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 1, 2009)

I like foxes :3

Well, i find anthro characters more interesting than human most of the time, so i would freak if i could find one of anything. I love any futuristic, Sci-Fi, spacey stuff.


----------



## Shouden (Apr 1, 2009)

The dolphin one is futuristic and sci-fi


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 1, 2009)

Ima google that right now.


----------



## Shouden (Apr 1, 2009)

It's called Startide Rising.


----------



## Kindar (Apr 2, 2009)

The Sholan Aliance series is pretty good, as is the Pride of Chanur


----------



## Attaman (Apr 2, 2009)

While it doesn't have any anthropomorphic animals or notable aliens, Hyperion is a very good read that involves a couple "furry" / "humans genetically modified with a few animal traits" characters.  You'll specifically notice this in the later books of the Cantos, where you read about 



Spoiler



the Ousters and how many modified their bodies


.

Though really, this is grasping at a chapter or two of material in a four book series.  You're better off ignoring this if you have a strong desire to read specifically about Anthros.

I'm sorry but I cannot suggest any full-anthro stories.


----------



## ScottyDM (Apr 4, 2009)

I've recently read Michael Hoeye's _Time to Smell the Roses_, although there is nothing sci-fi about it. It's anthrofiction/kid-lit. The main character (MC) is a mouse who's a clockmaker by profession and a private detective on the side. His fiancee is a mouse and a professional adventuress who flies her own plane. There's a murder! And a missing heir.

It's the third book in his _Time_ series and Poetigress has recently read the first book, _Time Stops for No Mouse_. The books are supposed to be for kids, but she said that she felt it had an adult sensibility about how the story was told and that it didn't have much of the whimsy you find in books for grade schoolers. She said the tone was serious even when absurd things were happening.

Seems about right for the book I read too.

S-


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 4, 2009)

You'd think this would be the sort of thing for WikiFur to discuss.

My mom has two sci-fi books which feature an anthropomorphic race or two... one of them was actually a series, but what were they...?

The other was about a spacefaring race of catmen who officially conquered the Earth, but only at space level, down on ground level it was the humans who kept beating them.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Apr 7, 2009)

_The Man-Kzin Wars_ are short story collections that go up to at least volume 4 about cat aliens.

Actually "Larry Niven" and "Kzin" should give you lots of titles to look at.

_Decision at Doona_ by Anne McCaffery has cat aliens also.  I read it long ago and don't vouch for it's quality.

_Cat's Pawn_ by Leslie Gadallah has even more cat aliens (very popular in space, cats) but again I read it so long ago that I don't know if it's actually any good.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 7, 2009)

I thought the Kzin were more rat-like than cat?  Shows how good my memory is.

Larry Niven is pretty good for Sci-Fi in general.  He'll give you sentient and civilized aliens that actually look alien.


----------



## Shino (Apr 7, 2009)

It's been ages, but does anybody remember the Animorphs series?

Other than that, the only other anthro novels I've read are my own work, and that's _far_ from published.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 7, 2009)

Shino said:


> It's been ages, but does anybody remember the Animorphs series?


Not the same.


----------



## Chanticleer (Apr 8, 2009)

The Chanur series by C. J. Cherryh


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 9, 2009)

Shouden said:


> It's called Startide Rising.



And it rocked.  Actually the 2nd book in a three book trilogy and part of a larger 5 book series, "The uplift universe."

Try http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Startide_Rising and 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uplift_universe


----------



## gliderdan (Apr 22, 2009)

It may not be a sci-fi but The Wind in the Willows is classic Anthro... same with Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH.... some of my fave Sci-Fi/fantasy Anthro novels/Series are: 

Terry Pratchett's - The Amazing Maurice and his Educated Rodents (his whole Discworld series has a lot of Anthro but mostly of natural phenomenon (like Death) not the furry type),  Brian Jacques Redwall series, Watership Down and Tales from Watership Down by Richard Adams, The Island of Dr. Moreau by H.G Wells, The Star Mouse by Fredric Brown (short story), David Brin's Uplift series was already mentioned, Orson Scott Card's Speaker for the Dead (sequel to his Sci-Fi Classic Ender's Game) deals with human/sentient alien relations on a planet inhabited by Anthro Guinea Pig looking Aliens, Crucible by Kim Liu, The Color of Rain by Gene Breshears, Canis Major by Michael H. Payne (female dog-like assassin), Piers Anthony's Incarnations of Immortality series is really good (but again, the Anthro isn't the furry type)...... 

...... I guess it all boils down to what you're looking for... if it's just Sci-fi then these books are all good, but if you're like a lot of the people who read this genre and you're looking for something a little more on the Anthro/Furry/Erotic side then I'd recommend Foxy Lady by Lawrence Watt-Evans... even though that genre isn't really my taste this one was quite good.. =)


----------



## Scienda (Apr 22, 2009)

The Moreau Series, S Andrew Swann: _
Forests of the Night
Emperors of Twilight
Specters of the Dawn
Fearful Symmetries_


----------



## greymist (May 23, 2009)

Kindar said:


> The Sholan Aliance series is pretty good, as is the Pride of Chanur


 
Both of these are excellent series and more than owrth the read.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## waterwolf23 (Jun 16, 2009)

Their are a few listed here I shall look for them.Usually in an anthro and human story the anthro is usually the bad guy or dies.I am sick of this.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jun 17, 2009)

Being sick of it would be an understatement for me. 

IDK about sci-fi anthro books already made, but I'm writing one ^^

Humans are also displayed as bad guys, for a change... but of course, it may never get published...

... I DO REMEMBER THE ANIMORPHS! Wasn't into them when they were around though. It's not so much sci-fi (actually it's just not) but if you like swords and horses-L.O.R. esque stories, there's Brian Jaques' Redwall series.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 23, 2009)

I just want to say, Volf, you may want to reconsider your story concept:  Neither Anthropomorphs being bad _or_ good is original - just look at the shit-ton of stories / webcomics / whatever that are written that display humans as the Anti-Christ and the Furries (and the token Human Character who can see the error of humanities ways [see:  Author self-insert 99% of the time who another 99% of the time will eventually turn into a Furry]) are the saviors of nature.  Actually, search up most "Anthro" things in general that have both a "Furry" and "Human" side:  More often than not, if it was written _inside_ the community you'll find a plot along that lines, but if written _outside_ you'll find it reversed.  



Spoiler



Fall of Hyperion


 has 



Spoiler



the Ousters


 as anthropomorphic characters, but they aren't really that important / major in the plot (the characters, not the faction).

Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIHM is technically Sci-Fi, but I doubt it's what you want.

Ringworld follows the human race and two non-human ones (neither of which being aliens w/ funny foreheads races) that could count, but then it doesn't really go into anything (outside other novels) besides a slight touch on Human & Puppeteer civilization.

The Spelljammer setting by its definition is pretty much Fantasy & Sci-Fi mixed together, and being D&D related you're bound to come across an animal-person race eventually.  Only issue is I cannot for the life of me state a novel for it, and cannot speak for the quality of its writers - ask others to see if it's a hit-or-miss prospect.

Drawing up blanks of Sci-Fi written medium works that feature Anthropomorphic beings...


----------

